# Bàng hoàng vụ trẻ ngạt trên ô tô và kỹ năng thoát hiểm cần trang bị



## ngoclan (9/8/19)

Dạy trẻ những kỹ năng thoát hiểm, kỹ năng tự vệ là điều vô cùng cần thiết gúp bé có thể đối mặt với những tình huống không lường trước được.
Báo đài trên mạng xã hội gần đây đang bàng hoàng về vụ việc tắc trách của nhà trường khiến trẻ lớp 1 bị ngạt trên ô tô gây tử vong. Hầu hết các bậc cha mẹ, anh chị, cô chú có con cháu nhỏ tuổi khi đọc đến những trang bài này thật không khỏi đau lòng và xót xa.
Bởi vậy mới biết, việc trang bị cho con trẻ những kỹ năng tự vệ cần thiết là điều không bao giờ thừa để trẻ có thể tự mình xử lý và thoát khỏi những tình huống tắc trách và nguy hiểm đến như vậy.
Mẹ hãy dành 5 phút  đọc qua những kỹ năng thoát hiểm trên xe ô tô để trang bị cho bé, chuẩn bị hành trang để chống chọi với nguy hiểm có thể xảy ra là điều không bao giờ thừa, vì bản thân bố hoặc mẹ cũng có những khoảnh khắc không thể dõi theo và bảo vệ con trước những nguy hiểm ngay lập tức được.

*Trẻ có thể tử vong trong 10 phút bị bỏ quên trên xe hơi và đây là những gì sẽ xảy ra:*





​Một chiếc xe xe hơi bị đóng kín sau khi tắt điều hoà, nhiệt độ bên trong xe có thể tăng thành 50 độ C chỉ trong 20 phút, Khi nhiệt độ bên ngoài là 27 độ C, nhiệt độ trong xe có thể tăng khủng khiếp lên thành 37 độ C chỉ trong 10 phút, thêm 10 phút nữa là 42 độ và 90 phút là 60 độ. Các số liệu này dựa theo thử nghiệm thực tế của trang The National.
Để nâng cao nhận thức về vấn đề này, cảnh sát bang Indiana (Mỹ) (đây là một người lớn) từng một lần tự nguyện nhốt mình trong xe để xem họ có thể chịu được sức nóng trong bao lâu. Kết quả, họ đã chỉ trụ được 30 phút.
Trước những con số thực tiễn như trên và những điều đáng tiếc vừa xảy ra thì việc dạy con tự bảo vệ mình với những kỹ năng thoát hiểm là điều không bao giờ thừa.
Dù có cho con đến một môi trường mang danh hiệu quốc tế với chi phí lên đến cả triệu đô/năm thì cũng chẳng thể đảm bảo được rằng khi rời khỏi vòng tay cha mẹ, trẻ sẽ được an toàn tuyệt đối. An toàn chỉ được bảo đảm khi ba mẹ đã trang bị cho con mọi kỹ năng sống và thoát hiểm trong mọi trường hợp.

*Dưới đây là 7 kỹ năng được tổng hợp lại để ba mẹ dạy con thoát hiểm trên xe hơi*

*1/ Điều quan trọng nhất - giữ bình tĩnh:*
Trước tiên hãy tập cho con giữ tâm thế bình tĩnh trong mọi vấn đề “khó nhằn”của cuộc sống thường này, và hãy giữ thói que bình tĩnh đó khi còn chẳng may bị nhốt trong xe ô tô đóng kín.
Giữ bình tĩnh sẽ giúp trẻ không hoảng loạn và tìm được cách thoát thân. Bình tĩnh còn giúp trẻ có thể vững tin trong thời gian tự tìm cho mình giải pháp và chờ đợi người có thể cứu bé ra ngoài.

*2/Thử mở các cửa ô tô:*
Khi chẳng may trẻ bị bỏ quên một mình trên xe ô tô, hãy dạy con thử mở các cửa chính và cửa sổ của xe xem có được không, nếu có thể hãy thực hành cho trẻ thấy ngay tại chỗ. Biết đâu may mắn có một cánh cửa xe chưa được đóng kín hoàn toàn thì cơ hội thoát thân cho trẻ đơn giản hơn nhiều.

*3/ Cố gắng liên lạc với mọi người ở bên ngoài:*
Với trẻ đã đến tuổi đến trường (khoảng từ 6 tuổi trở lên), bố mẹ có thể trang bị cho trẻ một chiếc đồng hồ định vị(sản phẩm này không quá nhiều chức năng và có thể giúp trẻ thực hiện thao tác nghe gọi đơn giản.
Bố mẹ hãy hướng dẫn trẻ cách gọi điện với bố mẹ, những bé vừa thuộc lòng được mặt số thì hãy dạy con cách học thuộc lòng số điện thoại bố hoặc mẹ trong những lúc khẩn cấp hoặc lưu trực tiếp vào điện thoại trẻ hay máy định vị.
Đừng quên trang bị cho trẻ những số điện thoại cần thiết khác như giáo viên hoặc cảnh sát, cứu thương, bác bảo vệ trường… khi chẳng may con bị nhốt trong xe ô tô một mình.

*4/ Bấm còi xe:*

*



*​Hãy chỉ cho con cách bấm còi xe. Con hãy bình tĩnh vì còi xe sẽ vẫn luôn hoạt động do sử dụng nguồn điện trực tiếp từ Accu dù có tắt máy và có thể bấm cả ngày không hết. Hãy dạy con cách lên vô lăng bấm còi nếu bị bỏ trên xe một mình. Việc gây tiếng ồn sẽ thu hút sự chú ý và trợ giúp từ người khác.

*5/ Bật đèn_HAZARD:*
Hệ thống đèn này được thiết kế nguồn điện riêng để nó lúc nào cũng sẵn sàng hoạt động. Hãy chỉ cho con nút bật cái đèn này có hình Tam giác và rất dễ thấy trên Tablo buồng lái. Bấm nó để bật gây sự chú ý, kết hợp với bấm còi.

*6/ Sử dụng Búa thoát hiểm:*

*



*​Búa thoát hiểm thiết kế để có đầu nhọn tập trung gia lực, vì thế con chỉ cần một chút sức lực nhỏ của mình cũng có thể đập vỡ kính. Kính xe luôn được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn kính an toàn, kính khị đập vỡ sẽ vụ ra thành tạt ngô, không nhọn sắt, không có nguy cơ gây tổn thương đến trẻ.

*7/ Thao lác với lẫy mở khoá cửa từ bên trong:*

*



*

Lẫy mở khoá cửa từ bên trong tại mỗi cửa lên xuống. Hãy bớt chút thời gian, trực tiếp thao tác trên xe và dạy con cách bật lẫy này để mở cửa trong trường hợp khẩn cấp.
Là một trong những thương hiệu nội thất quan tâm và chú trọng từng khâu lựa chọn nguyên liệu, thiết kế để sản xuất sản phẩm nội thất an toàn dành cho trẻ em, tiên phong trong hành trình tôn trong và bảo vệ sức khoẻ của bé. Nanakids thầm hiểu rằng những sự cố vừa xảy ra trên là điều vô cùng đáng tiếc.
Vì thế, ngoài việc sắm sửa cho trẻ những đồ dùng cá nhân, vật dụng sinh hoạt hay đồ nội thất tốt nhất cho con trẻ, ba mẹ cũng cần phải thường xuyên kiểm tra con trẻ mọi lúc mọi nơi, nhất là các bé nhỏ ở giai đoạn sơ sinh, nhà trẻ, giai đoạn mẫu giáo và cấp 1!

Biên tập và biên soạn trên các nguồn thông tin trên Facebook bởi đội ngũ Marketing Nanakids.​


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (9/8/19)

Nên trang bị kiến thức kỹ lưỡng cho bé


----------

